# Update on Pip



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

So.

I was literally going to sit down and say that I haven't had a bite in some time, when the dude pierced my ear, before I could get to the computer. Sheesh.

It is clear that the issue is the shoulder.

And many people have instructed me to "not let him on my shoulder."

As far as I can see, the only way to do this is to not let him out of his cage, like ever.

These past few weeks, he has seen a considerable drop in out-of-cage time due to this. This, coupled with long nightime treatments seemed to have calmed him somewhat. 

Because even if he doesn't fly to my shoulder, if I get him to step up onto my hand, he runs up there IMMEDIATELY.

Clipping would help with the flying to the shoulder issue. But not the mad dash to the shoulder.

But, here is my current question: how do I NOT let him on my shoulder?

Pip doesn't really seem to want to do tricks or training much. How might one go about training a bird to stay off a shoulder if the bird is somewhat averse to training?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi was the same way when I got her.

With Kiwi, I think it was more that she was scared and the shoulder was the safest place. I'd heard that too, but I couldn't get her off my shoulder either. She'd run and hide behind my hair, bite my ears and hands if I tried. She'd bite my ear if I started walking or turned my head to her because it scared her. She'd dig her beak into my shirt and refuse to let go as soon as she started climbing up my shirt (she still does this one). She hates when she can't be on my shoulder. So I just let her.

Eventually the biting to my ear stopped as she got more comfortable being around me and felt that I wasn't going to eat her.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

This does sound difficult. I think you will need to be really, really persistent.

You could use a perch, and put that between him and your shoulder when he tries to climb up. He will have to step up onto the perch, then you can move it away with him on it. Hold the perch low. You may need to do it over and over again.

Sorry I don't have a better solution.


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, all.

I've had some success with using my other arm to block him temporarily from scrambling up onto my shoulder, but he always finds his way there eventually.

I have stopped opening his cage from the top, where he would climb out and fly down to my shoulder. Now I only let him out from the front door, where he has a lot tougher of a climb to get to the top, or he has to come out on my hand.


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> ...but I couldn't get her off my shoulder either. She'd run and hide behind my hair, bite my ears and hands if I tried. She'd bite my ear if I started walking or turned my head to her because it scared her. She'd dig her beak into my shirt and refuse to let go as soon as she started climbing up my shirt (she still does this one). She hates when she can't be on my shoulder. So I just let her.


Man, this sounds like Pip.

Except his bites are unpredictable. It's like he remembers the ear is there and remembers that he HATES IT all in the same moment.

Puzzled.


----------

